# Autotrail Cheyenne carpets



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi

We bought out Cheyenne 632 with fitted carpets and now "she who must be obeyed" would like the vinyl instead. There is an option to have removable carpets when placing order but we bought directly from showroom floor.

Can anyone tell me what I would find under the carpet if I was to carefully cut it at the edges of the seats, cupboards etc,? My guess is that Autotrail would not lay vinyl then carpet over it, but I could be wrong.

I would like to remove it and have it overlocked so that it could easily be removed/replaced when required.


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Why don't you ring or email Autotrail to ask them, we have found them very helpful when we have contacted them.

Jan


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Planning to do that tomorrow, just thought maybe someone on here may have done this sort of thing before.


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

My recollection from a factory visit a couple of years ago is that the carpet is bonded/glued to the floor when the floor panel is made up. All furniture was then fitted over the carpeted floor, along with the bodyshell.
I'm sure that Auto-Trail would let you know, I've always found them to be helpful.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Slightly off topic but our Burstner which has Grey fabric on the seats came with a loose Brown carpet. We have not used it as the floor has a Vinyl wood block finish which we thought we would prefer. After 9 months of use we decided that we would prefer a carpet so today I bought and fitted a cheap Grey carpet using the supplied loose ones as a template.
I would be extremely hesitant in trying to cut away a carpet that has furniture fitted on top. I remember from the factory tour that this is how they build them with the furniture going on top of the floor and then the motorhome sides going on after the furniture is in place.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi if Sonesta comes on line (where is she these days :wink: ) she may help as I know they recently had all new fitted carpets in their MH.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I seem to remember that it is just black painted laminated plywood with the carpet stuck to it pre internal fitment of cupboards etc.
We have had both, fixed and removable. we would go for fixed everytime. The dirt which you tread in goes all around the edges and under the removable carpets. To clean fully requires the carpets to be removed and then the floor mopped/swept and carpets replaced. It's much easier with fixed carpets and a Turtle mat at the entrance door and maybe a couple of rugs.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There will be no vinyl under your carpets. We have a 2008 660 with removable carpets that we specified on order, and as others have written Autotrail usually fix he carpet direct to the floor. 

B.T.W. The loose carpet option also adds 15kgs to your payload figures because of the weight of the vinyl covering and the loose carpets together.


----------



## 119842 (Jan 26, 2009)

If you were to remove the carpets, you would find only wooden floor. Could suggest using floor tiles and have existing carpet edges bound to use as loose lay.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for the replies. Confirmed by Autotrail this AM, only plywood underneath and they dont recommend doing it, so I wont!

"She who must be obeyed" will have to live with it.


----------

